# Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe



## Pattayaner (30. Juni 2011)

*Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Leute!

Bin ziemlich verzweifelt...

Beim abspielen von Audio, egal ob im Film, MP3, Livestream usw, außer bisher bei Skype-Gesprächen wo es mir zumindest noch nicht aufgefallen ist, habe ich alle paar Sekunden eine vor allem über Kopfhörer sehr nervige Ton-Störung! (Bei Videos bleibt in dem Moment auch das Videobild stehen für einen Sekundenbruchteil!)

Trotz langem rumsuchen und probieren finde ich nicht die Ursache dieses Fehlers..
Habe mir um den Fehler zu umgehen eine neue Soundkarte gekauft, der Ton ist nun zwar noch besser wie vorher, aber die Störungen sind nach wie vor da!

Bei der Störung bleibt die Ton-Wiedergabe hängen und spielt sozusagen auf der Stelle ab für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde, zum Beispiel würde aus dem Wort "der" dann "derrrrrrrrr". Dauer jeweils unter einer Sekunde, das auftreten geschiet in unregelmäßigen Abständen und liegt nicht an der Quelle, da bei nochmaligem abspielen zB einer MP3 Datei die Störungen dann an anderen Stellen auftreten.
Je nach Film oder Sounddatei tritt der Fehler unterschiedlich häufig auf, dies kann aber auch eingebildet sein bzw unterschiedlich häufige Störungen bei mehrmaligem abspielen der gleichen Datei. Auch bei FLAC Datein...

Sieht für mich als Laie so aus als ob die Soundkarte für einen Moment keine Daten bekommt von der Quelle. 
Fehler tritt auch bei reinem Digital-Ton über HDMI auf, selbst dann wenn die Soundkarte im UEFI BIOS deaktiviert und die XOnar PCI DG entfernt wurde. Windows habe ich auch bereits mehrfach neu aufgesetzt...

Es liegt wohl auch nicht an der Festplatte, da es bei SSD, RAID0-HDs, normaler HD und auch bei Quellen aus dem Internet auftritt.
An den Treibern und Codecs liegt es vermutlich auch nicht, da ich schon diverse Kombinationen ausprobiert habe.

Mir fällt gerade ein, kann es irgendwie mit der UEFI-Sandy Bridge CPU Steuerung im Mainboard zu tun haben?
Wenn ja, wie stelle ich es ein bzw diesen Fehler ab?




Mein System:
ASRock Z68 Xtreme4 
Intel I5-2500K 
2x4 GB Corsair Vengance @1600
ASUS Xonar DG PCI Soundkarte (Onboard deaktiviert)
Gigabyte 4670 HD Grafikkarte (lief im alten System problemlos)
W7-64 auf Vertex2 60GB SSD
2x1TB Samsung als RAID0 
Power 750Watt Marke Oker
ACER P244W 24“ Monitor


----------



## dj*viper (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*

mach doch mal bios reset, falls du das was eingestellt hast.
hab die gleiche cpu und board, aber habe damit keine probleme

ich tippe eher auf software oder windows fehler? mach eine neuinstallation und teste erneut. 
wenn das problem immer noch besteht, dann liegts an der hardware.

wann hat das problem denn angefangen?


----------



## Pattayaner (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*



dj*viper schrieb:


> mach doch mal bios reset, falls du das was eingestellt hast.
> hab die gleiche cpu und board, aber habe damit keine probleme
> 
> ich tippe eher auf software oder windows fehler? mach eine neuinstallation und teste erneut.
> ...



Ich hab schon 2x UEFI neue Version geflasht, es gibt ja inzwischen schon 1.50
1.30 hatte ich etwas Probleme mit BSODS, ab 1.40 kamen die Tonstörungen...
Update auf 1.50 hat leider auch nix gebracht.
Habe nun eine neue Soundkarte reingepackt und OnBoard Sound deaktiviert,
nur leider ist auch mit der PCI Xonar DG das Problem immer noch da!

Win 7 - 64 habe ich testweise auf 3 verschiedenen HDs neu installiert, Problem ist überall da!
(SSD, RAID0 und einzelne 1TB-HD)

Ich habe jetzt mal testweise das Speedstepping im UEFI Bios deaktiviert, und Stepping auf 40 fest eingestellt. Bin der Meinung es kommen nun deutlich weniger Störungen! (CPU Temp 37-40°)
Aber läuft es auch so leider immer noch nicht störungsfrei...

Hab in einem anderen Board gelesen das durch mehr wie 4 GB Ram im Win 7 Tonstörungen entstehen können, und die empfehlen den RAM auf 4 GB zu begrenzen. Ich habe 2x4GB Vengance, aber probiert habe ich das noch nicht den Win Speicher zu begrenzen, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es daran liegen könnte, wäre doch auch ziemlich sinnfrei, oooder???


----------



## dj*viper (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*

dann sind vllt deine boxen defekt


----------



## Hansaplast (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*



Pattayaner schrieb:


> Hab in einem anderen Board gelesen das durch mehr wie 4 GB Ram im Win 7 Tonstörungen entstehen können, und die empfehlen den RAM auf 4 GB zu begrenzen. Ich habe 2x4GB Vengance, aber probiert habe ich das noch nicht den Win Speicher zu begrenzen, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es daran liegen könnte, wäre doch auch ziemlich sinnfrei, oooder???



Die Zicken bei mehr als 4 GB ram habe ich bisher nur bei xi-fi Soundkarten von Creative erlebt.
Teste die Karte doch mal auf dem anderen pci-Steckplatz oder zupf testweise 4 gb ram vom board.


----------



## Pattayaner (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*



dj*viper schrieb:


> dann sind vllt deine boxen defekt


 
Da ich schon mehrfach das System komplett neu aufgesetzt und auch BIOS Update veranstaltet habe,
werde ich es doch wohl auch mit mehr wie einem Boxenpaar ausprobiert haben, ooder? 
Der Ton-Fehler tritt wie gesagt sowohl im Digital-Sound über HDMI am LCD TV auf, wie auch über meine Analog-Kopfhörer oder meine Zweitboxen. Über Kopfhörer nervt es naturgemäß am meisten!

Ich habe gestern versuchsweise mal den Speedstep im UEFI deaktiviert, es kommt nun zu deutlich weniger dieser Störungen, aber ganz behoben ist das Problem damit immer noch nicht, leider...

Ich denk mal der Datenstrom "hakt" irgendwo auf dem Mainboard, zu sehen ist es auch im "großen" System Explorer aber leider nicht...
CPU Auslastung ist auch gering. Wenn ich Sound von der SSD abspiele tritt es auch auf und diese Daten sollte ja mehr wie schnell kommen...

Was ich befürchte ist inzwischen wirklich ein Hardware-Problem auf dem Mainboard, werde es aber in Kürze auch mal mit nem Live-Linux-System testen ob es damit auch auftritt...


----------



## Pattayaner (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*



Hansaplast schrieb:


> Die Zicken bei mehr als 4 GB ram habe ich bisher nur bei xi-fi Soundkarten von Creative erlebt.
> Teste die Karte doch mal auf dem anderen pci-Steckplatz oder zupf testweise 4 gb ram vom board.


 
Da das Problem sowohl mit dem Onboard Sound Analog und auch Digital-Sound, und nun ebenfalls mit der neuen Soundkarte auftritt, kann ein umsetzen der Karte in einen anderen Slot vermutlich kaum etwas bringen, zumal der Fehler ja auch ohne diese Karte schon da war...

4GB RAM Riegel rauszupfen..? Ähemm, läuft das denn überhaupt mit nur einem DDR3-Riegel? Ich glaub ich probier da doch erst mal die Software-Version in dem ich Windows nur unter 4 GB vom Ram zuteile, und den Rest kriegt dann ne RAM-Disk.


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*

wieso sollte es mit einem riegel nicht laufen? klar läuft das, was für ne frage


----------



## echt-cool (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo,ist zwar schon einige Zeit her das hier was zu dem  Thema was geschrieben worden ist, da ich aber das exakt gleiche Problem mit dem Sound habe,hoffe ich das in der Zwischenzeit eine Lösung gefunden wurde. Hinzufügen möchte ich,das mir dazu aufgefallen ist,das wenn ich im Internet unterwegs bin,und gleichzeitig Musik höre, und etwas in die Zwischenablage kopiere bzw.SPEICHER UNTER dann kommt diese Störung oft vor.Ansonsten immer mal wieder so ganz in unregelmässigen Abständen.Ich habe Win7 drauf aber auch bei einer anderen Festplatte mit XP kommt dieser Fehler vor.Ansonsten alles so wie oben von Pattayaner beschrieben.Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## echt-cool (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*

Ach ja, eine Reduzierung des Ram auf 4 GB bringt nichts.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*

Tja, da bremst also etwas den Stream aus und sorgt wahrscheinlich für hohe DPC-Latenzzeiten. Mal >hiermit< abchecken.


----------



## Manfred1969 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*



echt-cool schrieb:


> Ach ja, eine Reduzierung des Ram auf 4 GB bringt nichts.



Ich habe bei mir heraus gefunden, das die CPU überlastet war. 

Start / Alle Programme / Zubehör / Systhemprogramme / Ressourcenmonitor / CPU

Habe das Problem wie folgt gelöst:

Systhemsteuerung / Programme / Programme und Funktionen / Installierte Updates / Windows Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren
Kontrollkästchen-
- Windows Search
- XPS-Dienste
- XPS-Viewer
alles deaktivieren / anschließend Neustart erforderlich
(dazu habe ich noch Windows Explorer deaktiviert)

Am Besten ist ihr googled mal vorher die einzelnen Kontrollkästchen    was ist das......
habe auch gemacht und für mich als unbrauchbar empfunden.

Also bei mir läuft´s wieder, es sei denn mein Virenprogramm ist gerade sehr aktiv.


----------



## LukasGregor (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nervende kurze Sound Tonstörungen Z68 Win 7-64 bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Manfred,
ist ja super, dass du dich hier anmeldest um zu helfen, aber der Thread ist über 4 Jahre alt


----------

